# Code P1550



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Hey i have searched but cant find any CEL Code P1550 means

My friend has a DIAG machine and it said something about the cruise control
but after talking to someone else he said it was the TORQUE Converter

ANy ideas...???


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

P1550 
TCC Solenoid Valve 
The Torque converter clutch solenoid.
Im not sure where it is located on a nissan. Ask a Nissan tech....lol


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well talking to a few friend i found it out

so does that mean I need to replace only the solenoid or all of the TC?



Nostrodomas said:


> P1550
> TCC Solenoid Valve
> The Torque converter clutch solenoid.
> Im not sure where it is located on a nissan. Ask a Nissan tech....lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I would think just the solenoid.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

nost get on aim heheh


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I am on. Nostrodomas23


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

i just added u and i dont show u being on aim
now do I see u online icq.


----------

